# Animal Rights Terrorists Report of Destruction



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

An organization that supports the terror tactics employed by extremist animal rights groups has issued a comprehensive and shocking report of vandalism and destruction that occurred last year in the name of animals. They boast of nearly two attacks occurring each day.

*Bite Back*, a group and magazine that supports the Animal Liberation Front’s (ALF) underground activist work, has issued the 2004 Direct Action Report. It proudly highlights attacks that ALF affiliates have performed worldwide against sportsmen, farmers, furriers, researchers and others. The fur industry was the most common target.

In 2004, animal rights terrorists committed more with 554 acts of sabotage worldwide. Destruction included at least 20 arson attacks, smashed windows, glued locks, slashed tires and destruction of hunting equipment.

Featured acts of terror include the following:

The title of the “Best U.S. Liberation” went to the ALF activists who raided a laboratory at the University of Iowa and released hundreds of mice and rats vital to medical research.

The Iowa lab attack was also mentioned as “Best Video Performance.” Video footage of the vandalism that reveals masked activists waiting for an elevator, releasing the rodents and smashing computers and lab instruments is called “a performance worthy of an Oscar” in the report. 

The Largest Liberation Award involved the release of over 6,500 mink from a mink farm. Mink released in this manner generally die from starvation or fall prey to predators.

A chicken slaughter house was also firebombed and sustained severe damage.

In response to these and other animal rights terror attacks, the U.S. Sportsmen’s Alliance has prepared a draft bill called The Animal and Ecological Terrorism Act.

The bill recognizes animal and eco-terrorism as forms of domestic terrorism, increases penalties for persons participating in the politically motivated actions and creates specific penalties for those who aid in these acts of terrorism. The Alliance’s language was adopted as an official model by the American Legislative Exchange Council, a bipartisan membership association promoting individual liberty and limited government, and has been circulated to state legislators throughout the nation. For more information about the legislation, contact USSA Vice President for Government Affairs Rob Sexton at (614) 888-4868 ext. 218 or [email protected].

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Information on this website can be reprinted with a citation to the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance and www.ussportsmen.org


Click here to view Bite Back’s 2004 Direct Action Report. -----> 
http://www.directaction.info/2004/2004report.pdf


----------

